# Kundenkonto-Programm



## Axel Müller (14. Mai 2010)

Hallo Leute
Ich bin neu hier und noch am Anfang mit meiner Javaerfahrung, ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir bei meinem Problem weiter helfen?
Hier ist meine Aufgabenstellung:
****************************************************************************
Programmieren Sie eine Klasse MeineKundschaft und eine Klasse MeineKundschaft_Ausfuehren.
Die Klasse MeineKundschaft enthält die folgenden Attribute (=Variablen):
• den Kundennamen
• die Kredithöchstgrenze, die die Kundin oder der Kunde höchstens ausleihen kann
• die Schuldenhöhe der Kundin oder des Kunden
Die Klasse MeineKundschaft enthält die folgende Konstante:
• den Zinssatz, der mit 45 festgelegt wird.
Es soll an keiner Stelle des Programms möglich sein, diesen Wert zu verändern.
Verwenden Sie für den Namen der Konstante die Schreibweise, die in den Programmierkonventionen
üblich ist.
Die Klasse MeineKundschaft enthält zwei Konstruktoren:

1. Ein neues Kundenkonto wird mit dem Namen der Kundin oder des Kunden und der individuellen
Kredithöchstgrenze angelegt. Sowohl der Name als auch diese Höchstgrenze sollen gespeichert werden.
Die Schuldenhöhe wird mit 0 initialisiert.

2. Ein neues Kundenkonto wird ausschließlich mit dem Namen der Kundin oder des Kunden angelegt. Der
Name soll gespeichert werden.
Der Kredithöchstgrenze wird der Standardwert 50.000 zugewiesen.
Die Schuldenhöhe wird mit 0 initialisiert.

Die Klasse MeineKundschaft enthält die folgenden Methoden, die jeweils ausschließlich die vorgegebene
Funktionalität erfüllen sollen:
kreditVergeben
Diese Methode übernimmt eine double-Zahl, den vom Geldverleiher gewährten Kredit, und addiert ihn
zu der bereits aufgelaufenen Schuldenhöhe.
kreditTilgen
Diese Methode übernimmt eine double-Zahl, die Rückzahlung der Kundin oder des Kunden, und zieht
sie von der Schuldenhöhe ab.
schuldenHoeheAbfragen
Diese Methode gibt die Höhe der aufgelaufenen Schulden an die aufrufende Stelle zurück.
weitereKreditMoeglichkeitPruefen
Diese Methode gibt die Differenz zwischen der Kredithöchstgrenze, die ausgeliehen werden darf, und
der aktuellen Schuldenhöhe an die aufrufende Stelle zurück.
Außerdem gibt sie je nach der Höhe der Differenz eine der folgenden Information auf dem Bildschirm
aus:
(1) Ja, ein weiterer Kredit ist möglich in Höhe von ... Euro.
(2) Nein, es ist kein weiterer Kredit möglich. Die Höchstgrenze ist erreicht.
(3) Neuer Kredit? Nein. Die Höchstgrenze ist bereits überschritten.
(Durch Addition von Zinsen kann die aktuelle Schuldenhöhe auch höher sein als die Kredit-
Höchstgrenze.)
zinsenAddieren
Diese Methode berechnet mit dem festgelegten Zinssatz die Höhe der Schuldzinsen und addiert sie zu
den Schulden.
Hinweis: Eine mögliche Formel zur Zinsberechnung ist Schuldenhöhe/100∗Zinssatz .
Programmieren Sie nun die zweite Klasse MeineKundschaft_Ausfuehren.
Diese Klasse enthält die main-Methode:

1. Erzeugen Sie von der Klasse MeineKundschaft ein neues Objekt für Frau Meier mit einer
Kreditobergrenze von 85.000 Euro. Nennen Sie das Objekt frauMeier.

2. Erzeugen Sie für Herrn Burger ein zweites Objekt herrBurger ohne Angabe einer individuellen
Kreditobergrenze.

3. Prüfen Sie bei beiden Konten, ob und in welcher Höhe ein weiterer Kredit möglich ist.
Verwenden Sie danach jeweils den von der Methode zurückgegebenen Wert., um in genau dieser
Höhe Kredite zu vergeben.

4. Frau Meier zahlt zunächst 5.000 Euro zurück, anschließend werden Zinsen auf den verbleibenden
Schuldenbetrag aufgeschlagen.

5. Lassen Sie sich für beide Konten eine Information auf dem Bildschirm anzeigen, ob weitere
Kredite möglich sind.

6. Fragen Sie jetzt beide Konten ab, wie hoch die aufgelaufenen Schulden sind.
****************************************************************************

So, das ist die Aufgabe, ich habe mein Java Programm unten schon mit angehängt, leider habe ich noch nicht ausreichend Kenntnisse über Java sammeln können, kann mir von Euch einer etwas weiter helfen? Die Frage ist, wie muss ich jetzt mit dem Programm weiter verfahren???
Wäre echt super wenn ich etwas Feedback und Hilfe bekommen könnte.
Ich bedanke mich schon jetzt für die Hilfe!

MFG Axel




```
/**
* Dateiname : MeineKundschaft.java
* Beschreibung :
*
* @author         Axel Müller. 
* @version        1.00, 10.05.2010
* @Matrikelnummer XXXXX
*/

import java.util.Scanner;           // Tastatureingabe ermöglichen
import javax.swing.*;				// Grafische Dialogfelder ermöglichen

/**
* Hier drinnen ist ein Doc-Kommentar
*/

// Zeilenkommentar
/*
* Blockkommentar
*/
 class MeineKundschaft {

     public static void main( String args[] )
	 {
// Variabel setzten
		String eingabeText;
		String kundenNamen;
        double kreditHoechstgrenze;
        double schuldenHoehe;

// Konstante setzten

		final float Zinssatz = 45;


		//Hier ist der Anfang unserer Programme

        //-------------------------------- Kundennamen

		 kundenNamen = JOptionPane.showInputDialog("Bitte einen Kundennamen eingeben, Leerzeichen sind erlaubt: ");
		 //JOptionPane.showMessageDialog(null, "Sie haben \"" + kundennamen + "\" eingegeben."); // Soll " ausgegeben werden, dann \"

        //-------------------------------- Kredithöchstgrenze

		 eingabeText = JOptionPane.showInputDialog("Bitte geben Sie die Kredithöchstgrenze ein, \nDezimalpunkt benutzen: ");
		 kreditHoechstgrenze = Double.parseDouble(eingabeText);	// den eingegebenen String umwandeln in eine Dezimalzahl

		 //-------------------------------- Schuldenhöhe

		 eingabeText = JOptionPane.showInputDialog("Bitte geben Sie die Schuldenhöhe ein, \nDezimalpunkt benutzen: ");
		 schuldenHoehe = Double.parseDouble(eingabeText);	// den eingegebenen String umwandeln in eine Dezimalzahl
	 // Hier enden unsere Programme
	 }
}
```


----------



## eRaaaa (14. Mai 2010)

Und was genau möchtest du jetzt von uns wissen? Hast du konkrete Fragen?

Arbeite halt einfach die Liste von oben nach unten ab (Variablen definieren, Konsturktoren einbauen, Methoden usw.)...von einer main steht doch da erst einmal auch noch gar nichts....(wenn du die erstmal weglässt, stehen die Variablen auch an der richtigen Position vermutlich ^^)
Und wenn da schon so etwas steht wie: "Verwenden Sie für den Namen der Konstante die Schreibweise, die in den Programmierkonventionen
üblich ist." sollte man das auch beherzigen


----------



## Axel Müller (14. Mai 2010)

Hallo
Meine Frage ist, ob ich derzeit auf dem richtigen Weg bin. (siehe Javaprogramm)
Und wie ich jetzt weiter programmieren muss. Kannst du mir ein Beispiel dazu programmieren??
MFG Axel


----------



## Final_Striker (14. Mai 2010)

Axel Müller hat gesagt.:


> Hallo
> Meine Frage ist, ob ich derzeit auf dem richtigen Weg bin.l


Nö.
Du sollst eine Klasse mit Variablen und Methoden schreiben.
Die main-Methode dient zum Starten des Programms. Was da rein kommt steht doch auch in der Aufgabenstellung.

EDIT:

vllt solltest du dich noch ein bisschen über Klassen informieren: Galileo Computing :: Java ist auch eine Insel (8. Auflage) – 6 Eigene Klassen schreiben


----------



## Axel Müller (14. Mai 2010)

Ja ich weis, dass ich mich noch sehr viel belesen muss, könnt ihr mir den ersten Teil programmieren??
Mein Porblem ist einfach, dass ich nicht weis wie ich an die Sache ran gehen soll. Kannst du mir eine Starthilfe geben? Kannst du mein Programm entsprechend ändern?? Ich muss das eh alles dann noch auskommentieren, bedeutet ich muss alles ausarbeiten, aber wie gesagt, ich komme so nicht weiter.
Gruß Axel:rtfm:


----------



## eRaaaa (14. Mai 2010)

5 1/2 Phasen und so... *g*
Lies dir doch mal den Link von Final_Striker durch, bzw ihr habt doch sicherlich auch selbst Unterlagen bekommen?


----------



## Final_Striker (14. Mai 2010)

```
public class KundenKonto {

	private String kundenName;
	private double kreditHoechstgrenze;
	//...
	
	public KundenKonto(String kundenName, double kreditHoechstgrenze) {
		this.kundenName = kundenName;
		this.kreditHoechstgrenze = kreditHoechstgrenze;
	}
	//...
	
	public void kreditVergeben(double kredit){
		//...
	}	
}
```


----------



## Axel Müller (14. Mai 2010)

Ich bin ja schon am Lesen. Leider haben wir keine Unterlagen bekommen, deswegen bin ich ja so enttäuscht von dem StudienFach. Mir fehlen einfach grundlegende Sachen, z.b. Aufbau von Programmen, Befehle incl. Beschreibungen usw.
Ich finde es echt super, dass ich von euch hilfe bekomme. Danke..
Gruß Axel


----------



## Nicer (16. Mai 2010)

Dann saug dir am Besten das Galileo OpenBoook Java ist auch eine Insel 8 , oder ziehs dir online rein 

Galileo Computing :: Java ist auch eine Insel (8. Auflage)


----------



## ARadauer (16. Mai 2010)

Axel Müller hat gesagt.:


> Ich bin ja schon am Lesen. Leider haben wir keine Unterlagen bekommen, deswegen bin ich ja so enttäuscht von dem StudienFach. Mir fehlen einfach grundlegende Sachen, z.b. Aufbau von Programmen, Befehle incl. Beschreibungen usw.
> Ich finde es echt super, dass ich von euch hilfe bekomme. Danke..
> Gruß Axel



diese bösen lehrer..


----------

